# It hurt so much! :(



## SpareMyHeart (May 11, 2007)

So I literally just came back from getting my underarms waxed for the first time and let me tell you, it was NOT pleasant.

The last few weeks i've been suffering from major razor burn on my arm pits to the point that I needed to stop shaving all together.Real painfull zit like bumps formed and it was just an overall nightmare.

So I figured i'd let it grow out and i'd get it waxed.
Theres this nail salon near my house that does it so I figured what the hell.The first sign I saw that told me maybe this wasnt a good idea was the lady didnt wash her hands after she got done with her last client(she did her nails).I know I should have backed out but for some odd reason I didnt.So she takes me to this little room(and I mean LITTLE)with their lunches sitting ontop of some little mini fridge and she proceeds to start waxing.OMG IT HURT SO MUCH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im thinking to myself well okay she seems to be doing this so quickly this will be done in a heartbeat, so I look to my right and what do you know, THERES STILL A TON OF HAIR.I swear she tired like 20 times but hardly anything came out.She then proceeds to TWEEZE the hairs, now I dont know if this is customary or not but I didn't even notice where they came from, I didnt even know if they were clean
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . So she's tweezing like crazy and its hurting more and more to the point that its bleeding.

So she's finally done, needless to say she hardly took anything off, I still have some hair left, my pits hurt like hell, its burning and its all red.The whole time she was like ontop of me doing this and she has the nerve to say "well its so thick, you should consider shaving"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I did end up paying her, I didn't want to start a scene or anything so I just left almost in tears.I didn't bother telling my mom because she would have went there and personally yelled at her.


Maybe im overracting, but it just wasn't a pleasant experience.She didn't even bother holding the skin after she removed the cloth(I hope you know what im talking about, I dont know what the proper term is called)


Anways, I just wanted to vent.Sorry for such a long post.Im afraid if I do this again(at a different place) this will just happen to me again.Has something like this ever happend to any of you?Please share , your stories might make me feel better


----------



## *Dani* (May 11, 2007)

Wow, to me it sounds like the girl really didn't do it properly. I've never had my underarms waxed but this definitely doesn't seem right. Even* I* know you're supposed to hold the skin taut so the hairs come out properly! I'd ask around to see if anybody knew somewhere I could get i'd done right next time, if I were you.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had a horrible experience. I've had my underarms waxed at a salon and I've waxed them myself and it has never hurt. I know that's not the case for everyone but, finding a good aesthetician is key. Cleanliness is a big factor and next time, if you so desire, go with your gut instinct if the salon / aesthetician does not seem professional. You shouldn't have to pay for horrible (lack thereof)service. I wish you were closer I know of three salons here that are great!


----------



## SpareMyHeart (May 11, 2007)

So im thinking to myself, after this happend, is there such a thing as hair being TOO thick to wax?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If there is, what do you do in that kind of situation?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 11, 2007)

I'm sure there is. But she could have trimmed the hair if necessary. I think that was a cop-out on her part. Do you have friends that have someone they like?


----------



## n_c (May 11, 2007)

wow...that sounds like an awful experience, I had something similar happen to me a couple of weeks ago, but mine was a bikini wax. Im must say, it wasn't as bad as yours sounds. The lady that did my wax didn't hold the skin taut which hurt like a b****! I only let her do half of what I wanted and left...anyway Im sorry that happend to you...how are you treating it?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 11, 2007)

Check this thread out: http://www.flare.com/fashionbeauty/b...ons_montrea  l


----------



## SpareMyHeart (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_wow...that sounds like an awful experience, I had something similar happen to me a couple of weeks ago, but mine was a bikini wax. Im must say, it wasn't as bad as yours sounds. The lady that did my wax didn't hold the skin taut which hurt like a b****! I only let her do half of what I wanted and left...anyway Im sorry that happend to you...how are you treating it?_

 
I went straight home and washed it with soap just as a precaution.
I put some vaseline on it because im used to putting that on my cuts and scrapes, now im not sure if thats what I <i>should</i> be doing.I've also used wet towels to help cool it off a little.So far it still hurts!


----------



## farra712 (May 15, 2007)

I am so sorry that happened to you!  One thing to watch out for:  Many times when you go to a salon that is just nails they have only nail techs working there.  Nail techs get absolutely NO wax training in most states (all the ones I know of) and they are absolutely NOT legally allowed to do waxing.  You should only have waxing done by an esthetician/aesthetician or cosmetologist. (Their license is supposed to be displayed in clear site and will say what they are licensed in.) Also, a good waxer should know that you should not continue to go over the same spot.  However, it is true that if the hair is very coarse and/or very dense or thick it may not all come out the first time.  Each time you wax it will weaken the follicle and less hair will grow back and more will come out each time.  It will also come back softer with time in most cases.  Tweezing can be done, but usually I get permission from the person I am waxing as some people can't handle having this done.  Last but not least, it sounds to me like the waxer wasn't applying pressure after she pulled the strip to relieve some of the pain, so if that ever happens again, I think it would be ok if you spoke up and asked them to nicely (although they always should anyway.)  I hope you don't give up because of that stupid, rude woman.


----------



## StphVal (May 15, 2007)

I am so sorry that this happened to you. Honestly the lady was totally unprofessional. When waxing, higiene is the most important factor there could possibly be. There is hair that can be very thick but there are different kinds of wax gels for each type of hair, so that really isn't an issue. Also like I said beofre higiene is everything, she should have washed her hands and whehn she waxed you, after removing the strip she had to place her hand where she waxed you creating pressure so it won't get too swollen and stop any blood that my rise up or so. Im feel so bad that you went through this, try taking so advil for the pain...I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 15, 2007)

First and foremost, you need to go to a reputable place. The lady was very unprofessional and probably not even licensed to do waxing. She took you to a LUNCHROOM. I cannot stress the saying enough, _"You get what you pay for."_ Not saying more is better, but when you are dealing with your body, hair, skin or nails, you need to make sure your money is going in the right direction.


----------



## SpareMyHeart (May 15, 2007)

Thanks guys for your well wishes it means alot!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah I realized it was bad on my part to go to a nail salon to get that done.Luckily the pain went away after a day or two.But next time i'll be sure to go to a more reputable place to get that done.Saving a few dollars  is NOT worth the pain and agony that you go through when you let a novice try and wax you!!


----------



## triccc (May 15, 2007)

Holy crap! I am so sorry!
If that happened to me, I would have raised hell and never ever would have paid. 

 I think you should go back and complain. 
or you give me the number of the salon and i will call and complain. haha


----------



## silverblackened (May 15, 2007)

I'm really sorry this happened to you, sweetheart. Please find a better place to get your waxing done, or else buy wax strips (Veet or Nair is good) and DIY at home, or get someone to help you with it.

FYI, try to avoid soap immediately after waxing your underarms, because it may irritate the hypersensitive skin even more. Cool compresses are a good idea, and Vaseline may help too if you're not sensitive to it - since you're used to putting Vaseline on cuts, I'm guessing you're not.


----------



## SpareMyHeart (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_Holy crap! I am so sorry!
If that happened to me, I would have raised hell and never ever would have paid. 

 I think you should go back and complain. 
or you give me the number of the salon and i will call and complain. haha_

 

hahaha, i'd like to see the look on her face if that actually happend!


----------



## Iridescence (May 15, 2007)

Hey Hun, I have the same problem as you w/ my underarms. I ended up getting mine lasered and it is soooooooo much better. It was basically impossible to shave and when I did shave it looked like a irritation nightmare and it still looked like I had hair. So maybe look into getting laser done. It is expensive but soooo worth it! As for shaving, find some aloe vera and put it on after shaving it'll help with the irritation.


----------



## SpareMyHeart (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iridescence* 

 
_Hey Hun, I have the same problem as you w/ my underarms. I ended up getting mine lasered and it is soooooooo much better. It was basically impossible to shave and when I did shave it looked like a irritation nightmare and it still looked like I had hair. So maybe look into getting laser done. It is expensive but soooo worth it! As for shaving, find some aloe vera and put it on after shaving it'll help with the irritation._

 

How much did that cost you.
And thanks!


----------



## Iridescence (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpareMyHeart* 

 
_How much did that cost you.
And thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooo thats tough....150 per arm per session...

I see you live in Quebec....so check this out...http://www.smithlaser.com/


----------

